# 2015 Passat Fuse Box



## VWDoug28 (Oct 20, 2021)

I have reviewed multiple different sources and diagrams. Why does my Fuse Box look nothing like any other B7/B8 fuse box?


----------



## FamilyMan486 (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks identical to my 2014 Passat. I should know, I've been staring at it for days trying to figure out why I'm getting intermittent loss of signal from terminal 30 to my abs module and steering angle sensor


----------



## AC_1202 (10 mo ago)

Did you ever have any luck identifying the fuses. My passat fuse box looks like yours, which apparently is different than the other B7s. I haven't been able to find the right diagram, and can't figure out why it would be different than the posted layout/diagrams for my model. 2013 TDI SEL

Thanks,
Alan





VWDoug28 said:


> I have reviewed multiple different sources and diagrams. Why does my Fuse Box look nothing like any other B7/B8 fuse box?
> 
> View attachment 128176


----------



## AC_1202 (10 mo ago)

AC_1202 said:


> Did you ever have any luck identifying the fuses. My passat fuse box looks like yours, which apparently is different than the other B7s. I haven't been able to find the right diagram, and can't figure out why it would be different than the posted layout/diagrams for my model. 2013 TDI SEL
> 
> Thanks,
> Alan


Thanks for the quick response - I have the same one, but can't find any diagram that identifies what each fuse goes to for this specific fuse box configuration.


----------



## JKillen (5 mo ago)

AC_1202 said:


> Thanks for the quick response - I have the same one, but can't find any diagram that identifies what each fuse goes to for this specific fuse box configuration.


Can someone send me the diagram for each fuse? My fan motor isn’t working and I found that it was J293 but not sure which fuse that is.
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## hishameen (Mar 1, 2012)

*







*


----------

